# 2006 duramax frame vs. 2500HD Frame?



## dotcom (Apr 18, 2007)

Is there any difference between these frames? I'd like to purchase a used plow for my 06 duramax but all I see are mounts for 2500HD - assuming gas powered.
Thoughts?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm confused, is your truck not a 2500HD?
@Philbilly2 should be able to answer this.


----------



## dotcom (Apr 18, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> I'm confused, is your truck not a 2500HD?
> @Philbilly2 should be able to answer this.


It is a 2500HD Duramax. I need to know if they beefed up the frame on it for the heavy 6.6 diesel engine making it different from the standard 2500HD.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dotcom said:


> It is a 2500HD Duramax. I need to know if they beefed up the frame on it for the heavy 6.6 diesel engine making it different from the standard 2500HD.


Who is "they"? There is no "beefing up the frame." It's the same truck. There is no different mount whether gas or diesel for that application.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

dotcom said:


> It is a 2500HD Duramax. I need to know if they beefed up the frame on it for the heavy 6.6 diesel engine making it different from the standard 2500HD.


I'm pretty sure its the same frame.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Same Frame

Only noticeable difference between LD 2500 and 2500HD is the HD has a 2 inch body lift to accommodate the bell housing of the Allison on Duramax equipped trucks.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> Same Frame
> 
> Only noticeable difference between LD 2500 and 2500HD is the HD has a 2 inch body lift to accommodate the bell housing of the Allison on Duramax equipped trucks.


And by 06, they are all HD's as far as I know.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Are you sure? I was under the impression that the 2500 non-HD was the same frame as the 1500. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Not that it affects him, as I don't think they made the non-HD in 06.


He is asking about a Duramax. They are all 2500HD's. No option for a Duramax in a LD 2500.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Are you sure? I was under the impression that the 2500 non-HD was the same frame as the 1500. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Not that it affects him, as I don't think they made the non-HD in 06.


He said his is a 2500HD, Duramax, not vortec.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

OP, get the 2500HD mount. It will fit.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> He is asking about a Duramax. They are all 2500HD's. No option for a Duramax in a LD 2500.


No, I knew that. He'd already said he had the HD anyway. I was questioning your statement about the frames in general, but I was mistaken.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> No, I knew that. He'd already said he had the HD anyway. I was questioning your statement about the frames in general, but I was mistaken.


10-4

Yeah, the 1500HD is what I think you were thinking of. am I right?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> 10-4
> 
> Yeah, the 1500HD is what I think you were thinking of. am I right?


No, I was thinking of the 2500 ld - I was just totally wrong. It's been more than a decade since I've actually encountered one.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> No, I was thinking of the 2500 ld - I was just totally wrong. It's been more than a decade since I've actually encountered one.


They did not make light duty 2500's by 2006. only heavy half tons


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> They did not make light duty 2500's by 2006. only heavy half tons


Big 10?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Big 10?












Yeah buddy


----------



## dotcom (Apr 18, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> And by 06, they are all HD's as far as I know.


Thanks to you all!


----------



## dotcom (Apr 18, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> OP, get the 2500HD mount. It will fit.


Thanks - yes it is a 06 2500HD Duramax 6.6 turbo diesel w/ allison.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dotcom said:


> Thanks - yes it is a 06 2500HD Duramax 6.6 turbo diesel w/ allison.


The coveted LBZ... keep it clean and it will be worth a good buck when you are done with it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Yeah buddy


I'm having a grabber. 
I had a 78 short box when you were in diapers.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> I'm having a grabber.
> I had a 78 short box when you were in diapers.


Those are production trucks now... You can walk into a dealer and buy one brand new off the lot.

78? If you bought it new, I was not even thought of yet...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Those are production trucks now... You can walk into a dealer and buy one brand new off the lot.
> 
> 78? If you bought it new, I was not even thought of yet...


You were probably just a squirt when I sold it :laugh:


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> No, I was thinking of the 2500 ld - I was just totally wrong. It's been more than a decade since I've actually encountered one.


When I bring the truck up there for repairs, that will change


----------

